# I traded in and got a Schecter Stiletto Elite 5 bass



## Mind Riot (Nov 17, 2005)

The 30 day return on my Schecter Stiletto Custom 5 was almost up, and I thought, just for fun, I'd go up and see if there was anything else there that really blew me away for around the same price. I played every sub $1000 five string bass in the place, and the only thing that was better was the slightly higher end model, the neck through Elite 5. And it was only really better because it had better fret work than the Custom I had, and the other Customs in the place. I A/Bed it back and forth and they sounded identical. But the Elite played a bit better (only due to having better frets) and I liked the neck joint of the neck through, so I paid the $50 difference and took it home. 

Honorable mention: There was a $250 OLP MM3 five string there that was a really nice little bass for the money. If I was really strapped for cash, I would have no problem making that bass my one and only. Really nice sounding and playing little thing. 

So anyway, here she is. Other than the neck through, the differences are pretty much all cosmetic. The electronics are identical.


----------



## Drew (Nov 17, 2005)

That thing's beautiful, bro.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 17, 2005)

cooleo


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 17, 2005)

Schecter is definitely making some nice stuff these days.


----------



## Mind Riot (Nov 18, 2005)

For some reason, it makes me want a candy apple, even though it's not candy apple red. It's something called "honey sunburst".


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 18, 2005)

Man, I just bought my wife a 5-string Rogue with active electronics and I must say. For what I paid I'm quite impressed! It's one of those birthday presents for her that benefits me  I can lay down bass tracks now for my own shit!

I think me and her are going to start some sort of little home recording project too. Probably something along the lines of Lacuna Coil, she has a friend with some serious pipes on her! Could be fun.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 18, 2005)

nice finish, me like


----------

